# Mehrere Fragen zu Norco Six 3 2009



## Fatalithy (9. Mai 2010)

HAbe seit 2 Monaten ein Norco Six 3 2009.
Bin sehr zufrieden damit.

Nun habe ich allerdings ein paar Fragen, zu denen ich leider nirgends antworten finden.

Reifenbreite:
Ist es möglich 2,5 Reifen auf die Felgen zu ziehen? Meine es sind ja die Alex SX44

Scheibenbremse Hinten:
 Wie sieht es hinten mit der Scheibenbremsgröße aus?
Kann hinten auch eine mit 203mm drauf?

Federweg vorne und hinten?
Ist es möglich den federweg vorne und hinten auf 180mm zu vergrößern?
Und welche Auswirkungen hätte dies auf die Geo?
Rahmen vom Shore 2009 ist ja nahezu identisch mit dem Six Rahmen.

Das wären alle Fragen die ich habe.
Würde mich über eine Beantwortung sehr freuen.

MfG

Fatalithy


----------



## Burnhard (10. Mai 2010)

2,5er Reifen passen locker rein, fahr selber Muddy Marrys in der Größe.
Vorne passt eine 180er Gabel rein. Hinten könntest du nur merh FW mit einem längeren Dämpfer hin kriegen, allerdings würde dir das Geo versauen. SuFu sollte da einiges dazu ausspucken.
Zur Scheibegröße kann ich dir leider nichts sagen, aber 180mm hinten sind eigentlich die beste Alternative.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

